# çoğunluğa uymama



## Chimenseena

Hello,
Please can you tell me whether this sentence is correct: "çoğunluğa uymama cesareti ve başkalarının sizin için doğru olanı seçmesine izin vermeme gücü bence hayranlık duyulacak şeyler."
Thank you!


----------



## snoopymanatee

Chimenseena said:


> Hello,
> Please can you tell me whether this sentence is correct: "çoğunluğa uymama cesareti ve başkalarının sizin için doğru olanı seçmesine izin vermeme gücü bence hayranlık duyulacak şeyler."
> Thank you!



Hello,

I think it is correct.


----------



## frmax

I think it should be "Çoğunluğa uymama cesareti ve başkalarının sizin için doğru olanı seçmesine izin vermeme gücü*​,* bence hayranlık duyulacak şeyler*dir*."


----------



## serbestnazim

frmax said:


> I think it should be "Çoğunluğa uymama cesareti ve başkalarının sizin için doğru olanı seçmesine izin vermeme gücü*​,* bence hayranlık duyulacak şeyler*dir*."



Hello,

"-dir" makes it sound more self-confident or objective,  but I do not think that the sentence Chimenseena gives is grammatically wrong  without "-dir"

As for the comma, it makes the sentence more clear, but I am not sure whether it is compulsory. I'd say it is not, because there is no possible ambiguity in its absence.


----------



## ouzhantekin

Well the original sentence Chimenseena is quite OK, I presume. And it is pretty colloquial. I don't feel like we need a change in the structure of the sentence.


----------



## Rallino

ouzhantekin said:


> Well the original sentence Chimenseena is quite OK, I presume. And it is pretty colloquial. I don't feel like we need a change in the structure of the sentence.



Agreed. Plus, we don't know the context; therefore, adding the «- dir» may or may not be better. We should not comment without seeing the context.


----------



## ouzhantekin

Rallino said:


> Agreed. Plus, we don't know the context; therefore, adding the «- dir» may or may not be better. We should not comment without seeing the context.



Exactly! If it is an excerpt from a formal text, then adding (-dır)/(-dir) might be better; otherwise there is no way to be sure.


----------



## Chimenseena

Unfortunately, your answers are a bit too late for me to retrieve the files! 
Thank you anyway!


----------



## ouzhantekin

Chimenseena said:


> Unfortunately, your answers are a bit too late for me to retrieve the files!
> Thank you anyway!



Next time, then.


----------

